# Highpoint 2740 controller RAID 1 and fsck



## waywardnl (Jul 9, 2014)

I searched, but did not find an answer that fit my question.


When I install FreeBSD the controller is found and I can do an installation. Then I start the installation of X and a do a check in another screen with fsck() and i get this:


```
CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529670 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529671 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529672 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529673 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529674 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529675 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=1529676 OWNER=root MODE=100755
SIZE=26611 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=1529677 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529678 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529679 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529680 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 6 SHOULD BE 5
ADJUST? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529681 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529682 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529683 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no

UNREF FILE I=1529684 OWNER=root MODE=100644
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014
RECONNECT? no


CLEAR? no

LINK COUNT DIR I=1529685 OWNER=root MODE=40755
SIZE=512 MTIME=Jul 8 23:45 2014 COUNT 2 SHOULD BE 1
ADJUST? no
```

When the installation is done, and I wait a minute or two I run fsck() again, i get this:


```
root@BSD05:/usr/home/roland # fsck
** /dev/da0p2 (NO WRITE)

USE JOURNAL? no

** Skipping journal, falling through to full fsck

SETTING DIRTY FLAG IN READ_ONLY MODE

UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY
** Last Mounted on /
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
230850 files, 660450 used, 4416349 free (2973 frags, 551672 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
```

When I start another installation I get the incorrect blocks again, is this normal behaviour? Never seen this, but never tested this also. So i need an answer from someone with experience on this topic.

I can run fsck() when the system is quiet, and no errors. When there is write activity fsck() gives errors.


I have an AMD processor with 16 GB memory. I did a memtest burnin test multicore and did HDD test and these check out okay. Also tried two different hard disks and the are functioning the same.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2014)

fsck(8) is meant to be used on offline, unmounted filesystems.  It does not prevent checks of the / filesystem while it is mounted, though.  If you want to use it, reboot into single user mode, then run fsck() there.


----------



## waywardnl (Jul 9, 2014)

So this is normal behavior in a multi user enviroment?

I did not know, this is the first time I had trouble with installing X windows, so I started fsck().


----------



## kpa (Jul 9, 2014)

If run on a R/W mounted filesystems the result of running fsck(8) is undefined. There is no locking done to prevent the system from modifying the state of the filesystem while fsck(8) is running. That's why it's absolutely necessary to run fsck(8) on unmounted or read-only mounted filesystems.


----------



## waywardnl (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank[]you! Lesson learned, close topic please.


----------



## waywardnl (Jan 26, 2015)

Turns out that the RocketRAID 2740 was faulty, iI returned the card.


----------



## User23 (Jan 30, 2015)

There are better cards out there. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/highpoint-rocketraid-2740-woes-part-2.44611/#post-249050


----------

